
OpenNotre-Dame contribuer à la restauration de Notre Dame avec l'open data - omiossec
https://news.microsoft.com/fr-fr/2019/05/17/open-notre-dame-microsoft/
======
onyva
Is there a reason why Microsoft’s news feed is being rerouted through here? My
feed is full of these which makes it look like a new wave of Microsoft PR
trying to make us believe they’re relevant...

